# Chain came off gear on older Craftsman utility tractor snowthrower attachment, how do I access it?



## Frozen (Dec 30, 2020)

We have a really old Craftsman Model 917.253720 utility tractor with a 842.26062 snow thrower attachment. Today the blade stopped turning and upon investigation we could see through the crack that the chain had come off the sprocket, but that is all we know because we can't figure out how you access it. The photos below show what we can see.

The first is a view of the attachment from the front, the sprocket and chain would be on the right hand side:









The second is a view of the crack where you can see the sprocket and also a bit of the chain:









The third is a view of the side where the chain and sprocket are. There are big and small bolts but no visible access cover or panel of any kind that would give access to the chain and sprocket.









The fourth is a view of the other side, not much to see here:









The fifth is a closeup obtained by sticking the camera somewhat underneath the lifted attachment, again showing the sprocket and chain.









Finally I have a exploded diagram of what may or may not be this attachment. I don't remember where I got it, and it is not of very good quality, and it did not come with a parts list, but it was the only thing I could get. Unfortunately I can't make heads or tails of it:









All I am wanting to know, if it is possible to discern from the information above or from your experience, is how do I get to the gear and sprocket so I can figure out what happened (other than the obvious, that the chain came off the sprocket) and hopefully fix it. I just really hope no parts are broken because it might be difficult to impossible to find replacements, especially in my rural area.

Also, if by some weird chance anyone has a better copy of the diagram for this thing (and/or a parts list), or for that matter a PDF of the manual for the utility tractor itself I would appreciate receiving a copy. But the main thing is that I just want to know how you get to that gear and sprocket, because it sure isn't obvious from looking at it. I'm afraid to just start removing bolts, because I might not be able to get it back together again if I remove the wrong thing.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Cvans (Sep 7, 2008)

That looks like a nightmare.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

The schematic is incomplete, doesn't show all, so is just part of the whole picture.
#11 is the support shaft for the auger/feeder which carries the auger on a bearing either end, the large bolt #20 either end supports the shaft so you will have to remove the drive side #20 bolt and any other bolts on the outside of the drive cover, support the (I'll call it the drum) so when you take out the #20 bolt, the support shaft #11 doesn't drop down, with the cover removed the drive should be uncovered.

When you uncover the drive, take a few photos for your records for later on of the drive and drum end.

Hope that helps


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Use a 18" length of stiff wire,and bend a 90°,about 3/4" from the end.
From the front of the machine,hook under the top run of the chain,and lift it,as you roll the Auger drum backwards,slowly.
This should free the chain,which you can then put on the top of the sprocket,and roll the drum FORWARD,to get it back on the sprocket.then,just put it onto #43,the drive sprocket,and roll it on,using the drum.
Should be able to adjust the slack,then,
Leave 3/8" of slack.
Make sure the engine is OFF,...LOL!


----------

